# Eyepopper



## Hänschen (20. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Bild auf eurem Rechner speichern, danach öffnen und auf Bildschirmgröße vergrößern mit dem Mausrad.
Edit: müsst nicht ganz vergrößern.

Danach öfters blinzeln und in die Mitte des Bildes gucken .... also bei mir zumindest tut sich was


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2015)

Und was?


----------



## Hänschen (21. Oktober 2015)

Der Fokus verstellt sich dauernd nach dem Blinzeln, es wabert von der Mitte des Rings aus ... ist übrigens ein Foto von einem 2D-Laser der nur eine Atomschicht dick ist, das soll ein wichtiger Schritt in der Entwicklung von optischer Elektronik sein zB. optische Prozessoren.


----------



## keinnick (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich sehe da irgendwie auch nichts besonderes. Aber vielleicht ist es einfach auch noch zu früh am morgen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (21. Oktober 2015)

Funktioniert bei mir irgendwie nicht


----------



## Hänschen (21. Oktober 2015)

Ihr müsst die dunkle Masse in der Mitte als Ganzes anvisieren und blinzeln ... naja vielleicht hab ich auch schon Augenkrebs ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Oktober 2015)

"Spielt" mal das hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-p7COUtGkE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2015)

Kann man doch sehen das sich da was bewegt und das sogar ohne Fullscreen


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir bewegt sich da nix...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

Du musst mit den Augen schauen die du im Gesicht trägst und nicht die an den Füßen . Generell sollte es so wirken das der dunkle Bereich näher kommt


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> "Spielt" mal das hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-p7COUtGkE




Das hier find ich krass. Das hat echt was von nem LSD-Trip. Zumindest wie beim Anfang von nem Trip. Wenn der Trip so langsam kommt und man aus den Augenwinkeln raus meint, dass sich die Dinge im Raum beginnen zu bewegen. Das ist so ähnlich.


----------

